# Thoughts



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Well, Im just your regular old golden lover, I think hes gorgeous!!


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice head! Don't know if it is the camera angle or what but he looks wide in front. Stacked shot much better - nice length of neck, short coupled, maybe a bit straight in the stifle? Good luck and be sure to let us know how you do!!!


----------



## hdonnelly (Feb 11, 2008)

How did you do?

He looks like a baby still  How old is he?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the judge was blind and had never seen a golden before


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

his head reminds me of Raider's. A lot.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice head. He looks pretty good stacked, maybe a little straight in stifle but I wonder if that is how he was stacked? His back feet looked like they have been turned out, which will affect the stifle.

I hope I get as pretty pups, from his dad and Trouble


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Well the results were what I expected and his behavior not so much. He isn't moving really good with his front right now. I am told his sister's movement is a little funny as well. He isn't converging properly or reaching like he can/should based on his structure. His rear is much better then it looks, his mom's structure was really nice and he got a lot of that.

The judge didn't like him or the fact that I used bait??? I know some judges are like that, but please this is a young dog in the ring for the first time. On the other hand unlike his mother's one time in the ring(you would have thought I was taking her to Michael Vick's training class) Morel/Cruiser loved the whole scene. All week at my house he acted like he was being punished when we trained, when we hit the ring he was a show dog.

So all in all I had a blast with him and was really proud of him and how he behaved afterwards when people came over to shower him with attention. He is a really sweet good mannered dog.

And Linda expect good heads out of his dad! If you saw Flirt's you know what I mean. Theresa has commented that his sister has the cutest head on her.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

He is so gorgeous. I'm betting the judge wasn't thinking clearly on that day.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry his age is 17 months now so he is getting up there in age.

Oh and Linda a little Birdie told me my boys brother that is going to be shown here soon is looking really really good. I was told he moves just like Putter very light effortless movement. So I know the movement must be breathtaking. I hope he finishes quick like he deserves!!!!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNaqRCIKiaA


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

don't know if it's me, but I can't get it to play....



Doolin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNaqRCIKiaA


edit....never mind, I got it now. He looks great...but looked better in person!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Doolin said:


> Sorry his age is 17 months now so he is getting up there in age.
> 
> Oh and Linda a little Birdie told me my boys brother that is going to be shown here soon is looking really really good. I was told he moves just like Putter very light effortless movement. So I know the movement must be breathtaking. I hope he finishes quick like he deserves!!!!


Thanks, Mac! Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## hdonnelly (Feb 11, 2008)

Doolin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNaqRCIKiaA


He did have a good time! I think he looks very much his age and experience level. He may track a bit better in front once he settles in to himself more and gets more comfortable in the ring.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope I get as pretty pups, from his dad and Trouble [/QUOTE]
Wait!!!!! I caught that!!!! Are you breeding Trouble again?


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh how handsome Morel has turned out to be. Now I really wish my sister would have spoke up sooner to get him...but then again he wouldn't be able to show if she had him.

It sounds like Morel got the best of both worlds!! I will look forward to seeing more pictures of him. Congrats on producing such a sweety!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> I hope I get as pretty pups, from his dad and Trouble


 Wait!!!!! I caught that!!!! Are you breeding Trouble again?[/QUOTE]

Yup-she has been bred  Now we are just waiting to see if she is pregnant or not. I love the Truman babies, and one just needs 1 leg to get his RN, has been tracking and hunting, but wanted to let them get a little older before I look at repeating the breeding. Which will probably be her last.

While not the breeding I had orginally intended (life got in the way of that one), Guess was on my (very) short list of dogs to breed to, and I am very excited about the litter. Guess has a wonderful history to date as far as producing clearances and health.

Keep your fingers crossed that she is pregnant! :crossfing She was bred 8/10, 8/11 and 8/12.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> .
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that she is pregnant! :crossfing She was bred 8/10, 8/11 and 8/12.


Is Guess Quailwood's Music Man? ??? I almost missed this big news. . .


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Doolin said:


> So all in all I had a blast with him and was really proud of him and how he behaved afterwards when people came over to shower him with attention. He is a really sweet good mannered dog.
> 
> 
> > And that is all that matters - I always say at the end of the day my dog is still number 1 to me!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is Guess Quailwood's Music Man? ??? I almost missed this big news. . .


Yup-Quailwood's Music Man. I am looking forward to some beautiful heads (not to mention the rest of the body)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

damita said:


> Doolin said:
> 
> 
> > So all in all I had a blast with him and was really proud of him and how he behaved afterwards when people came over to shower him with attention. He is a really sweet good mannered dog.
> ...


----------

